# Urgent critique! ChocDapple DraftX ?



## DustySox (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh and I'm primarily looking for an all around/pleasure/trail/low jumps gelding. I have been wanting to try an ottb, but could this be more what I'm looking for? I'm so confused *sigh* seriously any comment will help right now


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

I wouldn't do it... Horses in kill pens *usually* have a reason they are there. (I know there are some unique cases.) I do like his build and if you're very experienced maybe go for it, but otherwise I would be wary and keep looking.

Also don't look at color - color should be last on your list.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

His conformation isn't too bad actually, just feet need addressing

Do you have a trainer that would work with you? And what if he has bone chips, etc.?


----------



## DustySox (Jun 18, 2013)

Yes, basically what I'm looking for is a horse that is broke, but can be Green. I'm pretty experienced, but have access to a trainer. That's the kind of thing I'm concerned about... Chips lameness ect. I'm also pretty worried that he's over 12. I originally was only looking for horses under 10, but I couldn't stand seeing this poor guy go to slaughter...


----------



## strideBIG (Sep 24, 2013)

I think that you should only go for him if you know 101% that you can support him. If you are serious about buying him then you need to accept the fact that he may not be exactly what you are looking for, and he is essentially a wild card. But I also think that you would be doing a wonderful thing for him, he looks well put together and if it were me I'd take a chance in him.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

A friend just gotta. 4 year old from a kill pen. They can't find anything wrong with it. Did some ground work and it acted like it knew how to drive so that started driving it.
If someone is not able to take horse into the ring and it is just dropped off it automatically goes into the kill pen.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

If he doesn't work out you can always take him back to the kill pen


----------



## DustySox (Jun 18, 2013)

I would never take it back to the kill pen... But yes, I could sell it... I think I'm going to go for it guys, hopefully he's still there tomorrow. Why am I so nervous all of a sudden!?! Haha


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm guessing that he may end up being gray in the long run - even more of a reason to ignore his [albeit GORGEOUS] coloring. His 2-toned tail and the interesting coloration of his face make me wonder...

Personally I like his build and he appears like he might be a really nice/comfortable mover - nice laid back shoulder, moderately sloping pasterns, and he seems to have nice hind-end angles as well.

Like strideBIG said, if you have the funds/experience to cover whatever issues may show up, I'd say go for it.

My current gelding is turning 12 this year [he was barely 10 when I got him] and, despite his wonderful temperament, good conformation, and genuinely dreamy looks, I'm his 7th owner. He just hadn't found the "right" person yet and he wasn't afraid to make his owners know that they weren't the right ones for him.
Apparently I am the right one for him, and he has been 100% wonderful with me...but I guess I'm the only one. haha

Anyway, he was genuinely looking at the auction block as his only option, prior to being picked up by his most-recently-previous owner. He isn't a bad horse, he was just very green and needed a certain kind of person.

Keep us updated!
A wildcard like this might be a fun surprise if you're experienced enough.


----------



## DustySox (Jun 18, 2013)

I definitely will! I really hope it works out. Fingers crossed I'll be able to raise the funds in time... Do you think I could share a gofundme site on here?


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

So what exactly attracts you to him, if you know nothing about him? If it's the color, don't expect him to stay that way, he will grey out and eventually become white (he is not chocolate dapple, he is grey with probably a chestnut base color).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't know, if he really is 12, then he's either graying REALLY slow or he's something else. 

He certainly is a pretty boy. Only thing I can really pick at is that he seems light on bone, but for lower level stuff, that shouldn't be a problem.

I hope he turns out to be a diamond in the rough. If you aren't pretty certain that you can survive anything he does, you might get the help of a good trainer to do a thorough evaluation of him.


----------



## DustySox (Jun 18, 2013)

Well I do like his conformation. And I just think it would be great to rescue him. He seems like he's a good build for the stuff I'm looking to do. And let's face it, he's cute. Haha. One thing I forgot to mention is his right eye is cloudy. You can kind of tell in the one picture. What do you think that could lead to?


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Re cloudy eye -- could be old injury; could be cataract; could be bad camera angle. You'd need a vet to look at it to confirm.

Re funds -- I'm a little concerned about your statement here (especially since you've said you've been looking for a horse for a long time which would imply that you should already have money in place to make a purchase). This guy might be perfect from the get go or he might be a real money pit or something in between. Will getting him put you in a deficit position? Is this something you want to tangle with?


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

I was all excited too (I too think he's adorable even if he loses the color) until I saw the funds comment...that is a big concern, he could have a whole host of different health issues that could be very costly...you never know what might be the reason that he landed in the kill pen.

And if he does have a problem like that and you can't afford it, you're not going to be able to sell him because very few people will actually knowingly buy a horse with a major health issue. So you will have to put him down, in which case the end result is the same as his current state of affairs, except that you had to pay to buy him and euth him.

Think carefully. If you truly can afford him and anything he might throw at you, then I'd go for it, 12 isn't old. He's got a lot of good years left.
Good luck.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

He looks pretty good and I think he should work out for what you are wanting to do with a horse.
I was just about to encourage you to give him a chance (you wouldn't need that much convincing :wink when I saw your other post



DustySox said:


> I definitely will! I really hope it works out. Fingers crossed I'll be able to raise the funds in time... Do you think I could share a gofundme site on here?


What do you mean with raising the funds in time? His selling price and transport? Or are you factoring in quarantine, thorough vet check (and treatment if needed) etc in as well?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Funds to support owning him, transporting him, buying him, or all of the above?


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

If you needs donations for whatever reason then you don't need this horse. Anytime you rescue you have to go into it knowing it may cost you a lot of money, you may have to have the horse euthanized, and you may have to support it as pasture pet for the rest of it's life. If you aren't prepared for any of these scenarios then a rescue horse isn't for you.


----------



## DustySox (Jun 18, 2013)

The only thing I meant by funds is the money to board him to have him quarrentiened. I have money set aside for vet, bail, transport, emergency ect. I just want expecting to pay board for a horse. Sadly this horse was taken late last night. I hope he got a good home.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

That's too bad, Dustysox. I guess this one wasn't meant to be for you but there's one out there for you I'm sure so keep looking.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

DustySox said:


> I definitely will! I really hope it works out. Fingers crossed I'll be able to raise the funds in time... Do you think I could share a gofundme site on here?



soliciting for donations here is not allowed.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

DustySox said:


> I would never take it back to the kill pen... But yes, I could sell it... I think I'm going to go for it guys, hopefully he's still there tomorrow. Why am I so nervous all of a sudden!?! Haha


i wouldn't either but let's say he is dangerous. You gave him a chance that he didn't have and he would be no worse off then he is now.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

DustySox said:


> I definitely will! I really hope it works out. Fingers crossed I'll be able to raise the funds in time... Do you think I could share a gofundme site on here?


If you don't have the meager funds to buy a horse out of the kill pen you have no business horse shopping.


----------



## PintoJumper (Nov 21, 2012)

Well I'm in love. Great bone, great hip, awesome neck and a short sturdy back. He might not end up having mind blowing movement but he's hardy looking.


----------



## DustySox (Jun 18, 2013)

Thank you for all the responses everyone! I just want to point out again that the only thing I was trying to raise money for was the quarrentien boarding. I have around $2,000 dollars to spend, but I wanted to save some back for an emergency fund. Don't worry, I'm not that one person who buys tons of horses that they can't afford... Ask my spoiled brat of a gelding XD. And I have a source of money from my job as well, but as a poor college student, I know how expensive horses can be! Haha. I just don't want you guys to think that I'm an irresponsible horse shopper. Thanks


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

DustySox said:


> Hi!
> Okay so I have been horse shopping for wayyy to long. Almost a year and a half... What can I say, I'm picky haha. Anyways I've been following a page on Facebook that tries to find slaughter horses last minute homes. This guy is absolutely gorgeous, but I know nothing about him. And if I wanted him, I have to get him sight unseen tomorrow, I mean I don't even know if he's broke! What do you guys think... Should I risk it? Is he not worth it? Conformation? How old do you think he looks? They say he's 12, but isn't that what they all say? Ugh im so torn. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you


I appreciate that you WANT to own more than one horse right now, but your college student status has your understanding of budgeting way off. Do you have student loans? Your lenders, whoEVER they are, will want to be paid off after you graduate. If you can still afford to keep your gelding after you graduate, you may have to choose which of the two horses to keep. THAT isn't fair to your horse or horses.
It isn't a sin to pay a fair price for a good horse. I think that you dodged a bullet. You say that you want a horse to jump. Most horses carry 1/3 of their weight on their front legs because of the head and neck, and this horse's head and neck are much heavier than the body, and he isn't balanced. That is a poor candidate for jumping. The front legs would wear out prematurely no matter what precautions you take.
Here is a more balanced draft working hunter:
http://www.envisions.co.uk/filestore/hants_and_new_forest/new_forest_shows/working_hunter_260711.jpg
Here is a more balanced WB working hunter:
http://www.envisions.co.uk/filestore/hants_and_new_forest/new_forest_shows/working_hunter_260711.jpg
I think that you should spend some more time training your eye for balance, AND I think that you should start looking at your bills and what you owe before you buy another horse.
I would NEVER, and I mean NEVER jump at a horse purchase sight unseen.
It's okay to be picky. =D


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

DustySox said:


> The only thing I meant by funds is the money to board him to have him quarrentiened. I have money set aside for vet, bail, transport, emergency ect. I just want expecting to pay board for a horse. Sadly this horse was taken late last night. I hope he got a good home.


Sounds like a blessing for you and possibly for him, Horse ownership is expensive, you can spend thousands on vet bills, and the fact that you don't have money for board means that you're not ready for it yet.

In the last year, when looking for a horse, where were you planning to keep it and how were you going to pay for it? Gofundme is not an option going into horse ownership.


----------



## DustySox (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks for the advice corporal! I actually don't have any student loans, because I'm working myself through college. I also keep my horses at my house which is why boarding isn't usually an expense for me. I have no intentions of selling my current horse, and I wouldn't be horse shopping if I was planning on getting rid of it in the near future. I honestly do appreciate the confirmation critique though! Even though he's already gone it's great to learn.


----------



## PintoJumper (Nov 21, 2012)

Corporal said:


> Do you have student loans? Your lenders, whoEVER they are, will want to be paid off after you graduate. If you can still afford to keep your gelding after you graduate, you may have to choose which of the two horses to keep.




Student loan payments start like six months after you graduate and I have friends making payments as low as $30... That's hardly a payment worth selling a horse over...


----------

